# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer Blames UC Davis " Hate " Posters on President Trump...He's Losing It !



## nononono (Oct 9, 2018)

*This is the same style and type of set up we saw with the recent False accusations hurled at Justice Brett Kavanaugh....
The Democrats just don't learn and this Micheal Avenatti character is really pushing the edge of the " Wet " envelope.....He's going to lose once again....He should stick to driving " Coffee House " backed Race Cars, at least when he was losing there it wasn't on a National scale of embarrassment...

He has become the Bald " Gloria Allred "of Politics.
*

 *Michael Avenatti*‏Verified account @*MichaelAvenatti*




When there is a void of true decency and leadership in the White House, conduct like this flourishes. Hate speech and racism has no place in America regardless at whom it is directed. #*Basta* http://on.ktla.com/2w9kC  via @*ktla*


* *


*KTLA*

*UC Davis Investigating Anti-Semitic Posters Found on Campus
Posted 3:05 PM, October 9, 2018, by [URL='https://ktla.com/author/los-angeles-times/']Los Angeles Times**
*[/URL]
UC Davis police are investigating anti-Semitic fliers posted near the school’s student union Monday morning, authorities said.

Chancellor Gary May said in a statement that the fliers, which violated posting policy, were removed and that the university was working to identify who put them up.

“The message on these fliers is reprehensible and does not represent who we are as a community,” he said. “Our Principles of Community expresses our dedication to mutual respect, understanding, compassion and caring for everyone, regardless of their religious affiliation, culture, ethnicity or gender. I ask each of you to uphold those values.”

The black-and-white fliers portrayed figures, including Sen. Dianne Feinstein, professor Christine Blasey Ford, billionaire George Soros and attorney Michael Avenatti, with a Star of David or the words “Good Goy” on their foreheads. They surrounded an image of new Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh and the phrase: “Every time some anti-white, anti-american, anti-freedom event takes place, you look at it and it’s Jews behind it.”












 Yoni Michanie  @jmich019 

 
My students found this flyer throughout their school in UC Davis....

Blatant anti-semitism should have no room in a college campus!

 12:58 PM - Oct 8, 2018

 43 
 45 people are talking about this 





*This is most likely a " Fake " Hate Crime ginned up to start trouble here in California
before the Presidents Two Visits to help Republicans......

It fits their ( Democrats ) narrative to a " T ".....

Isn't it convenient that this shows up today with his mug
at the top and after he announced his " FightBackPAC "
yesterday......

He was Rahm Emanuel's Posterboy for opposition research and dissemination..... 

*


----------

